# Phormictopus atrichomatus



## Hentzi (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi anyone here keep the Phormictopus atrichomatus, I like them so I will be picking one up in a couple of days, what I wanted to know as I can only find limited resources relating to this specie is the care requirements.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Moltar (Mar 19, 2010)

Some species you just have to take your best guess and go from there. I'd set it up more or less like a L. parahybana (4"-6" of substrate, assuming it's of decent size, a good hide, waterdish and medium humidity) then observe it closely to see if it seems to need anything and make adjustments as you see fit.

NW "jungle giants" tend to have pretty similar care requirements with the exception of humidity levels. My P. cancerides seems to dislike wet substrate and seems just fine with med-low humidity. I wet down a corner about once a week and do occasonal heavy soakings. She won't leave the water dishes alone so she drinks from a puddle whenever I make one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine is 3.5" now and I keep it on 4-5" of moist sub, but it's never made a burrow, just a little dip in the sub to hide in. Watch out though, they have a bit of attitude, and are a bit skiddish as well.


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, yes ive heard they are a bit bad tempered but I really do like the Phormictopus genus they are awesome, my Haitian Brown is a machine.


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I received her today and she is huge, and very very aggressive but is a lovely looking spider and is currently on a fat roach, I usually let them settle in before feeding but I had to distract her whilst I put a fresh bowl of water in, even then she reared up lol happy days


----------



## Moltar (Mar 22, 2010)

Good to hear Squid! (Anxiously awaiting pictures)


----------



## sntcruzan (Mar 25, 2010)

Where did you get her from?


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 27, 2010)

Was send to my uncle from Switzerland and I went to pick it up


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 27, 2010)

I kept being asked for pictures this is the first attempt at uploading bare with me

click on images for full size


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay my first upload worked well chuffed


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 28, 2010)

This one don't want to use the burrow it stays out on display all the time which is a bonus


----------



## danny9704 (Mar 28, 2010)

*singapore cleaning*

hi i was wondering with having to have the singapore blues incloser high humidaty how often do you have to clean these out please help me thanks danny:razz:


----------



## Hentzi (Mar 30, 2010)

General maintenance everyday like Poop removal and uneaten insect carcasses should be removed daily to prevent spoil and mould occurring in the tank which can cause ill health and even death to the Tarantula. Clean as you see fit really I probably do a full substrate change on my Tarantulas maybe 3 times a year.


----------

